# Bio Activated liquid calium



## Sandy Creek Farms (May 14, 2015)

Hello from Alabama I was wondering if any one has any experience good or bad with this Liquid calcium fertilizer that they advertise on craigslist does it really work or is it a scam thanks


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

can you post a link or give a name of it? Lots of stuff out there.

Shelia


----------

